# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Desembalses 2014

## Chusa

Las presas del sistema Duero desembalsan a excepcion de Ricobayo y Almendra. Si hay alguien de la zona que pudiera darnos fotos....

----------


## San Ateo

El Embalse del Esla (Ricobayo) está desembalsando también desde esta mañana

----------


## tescelma

También están desembalsando los del sistema Tera: Valparaiso, Cernadilla y Nuestra Señora de Agavanzal.

----------


## ingenieraCivil

Os dejo unas fotos del pasado lunes, de las presas de Villalcampo:



Miranda:




Y Ricobayo aliviando:

----------

F. Lázaro (14-feb-2014),Los terrines (14-feb-2014),sergi1907 (14-feb-2014),Varanya (16-feb-2014),willi (14-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ricobayo es el que ha pegado una subida impresionante en poco tiempo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## ingenieraCivil

Fotos tomadas el pasado domingo.

Presa de Aldeadávila:

----------

F. Lázaro (18-feb-2014),Los terrines (18-feb-2014),NoRegistrado (18-feb-2014),sergi1907 (18-feb-2014),Varanya (19-feb-2014),velaro_006 (03-mar-2014),willi (18-feb-2014)

----------

